# Constantly licking front paws and legs



## GoatLove (Jun 19, 2006)

My 11 year old JRT is frequently licking and biting his fur off of his front paws and legs. Now, he has bald spots on his front legs and paws. He definately does not have fleas. Any ideas on what this might be before I take him to the expensive Vet? I am kind of thinking he has a skin condition due to his age :shrug:


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

He might have arthritis! I have a friend who has a dog that acted much the same way because he was in pain.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Is it BOTH front paws?? I'd vote for a topical allergy of some kind, though surprised not also trying to chew on hind feet unless he can't reach? There are herbal spray-on things that sooth the skin and taste vile. I'd wash and dry his paws carefully a couple of times a day, too, with something very mild, like maybe just a little baking soda in warm water? It might also be good to give him a new toy to play with or whatever chewies if he likes. Sue


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

My older guy does that occasionally (but fortunately not the point of losing hair). When I asked the vet she said it was more likely an allergy than a pain/arthritis issue.


----------



## GoatLove (Jun 19, 2006)

Yep, it is both fron paws. I have ruled arthritis out because he is not limping and doesn't appear to be in any kind of uncomfort. It is probably an allergy, thanks guys  I will definately look for some type of cream or spray to sooth Jakes' legs!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

GoatLove said:


> Yep, it is both fron paws. I have ruled arthritis out because he is not limping and doesn't appear to be in any kind of uncomfort. It is probably an allergy, thanks guys  I will definately look for some type of cream or spray to sooth Jakes' legs!


We never knew that Goldie, our dog, had arthritis in his front legs until shortly before he was euthanized. He never showed any discomfort in his front legs at all!


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I had a dog years ago that was very itchy in his paws and front legs. I had the good fortune of working at a vet clinic that once a month hosted a visiting veterinary dermatologist. He told me that chewing and licking of the feet is often an indication of inhaled allergies, as opposed to food allergies. Lucky for me, my dog also had food allergies, so we spent a small fortune on IVD kibbles (Duck and Potato).


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

This can also be behavioral -- my aussie/heeler mix will do this if she's crated. (She hates being crated, but I've had to do it a few times when she'd injured herself or had just been spayed.) 

-- Leva


----------



## GoatLove (Jun 19, 2006)

Hmm, lots to think about and thank you for all of your responses. Jake has never been crated and runs on 2 acres ALL day, barking obsessively at the chickens and goats  I think I will take him to the vet, I don't want my old guy suffering.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

My mom had a sheltie that did that. In this case it was allergies. Here's some sites I found online that might help give some answers:

http://www.thepetcenter.com/gen/itch.html
http://www.thepetcenter.com/exa/lick.html
http://home.ivillage.com/pets/symsolve/0,,lhpq,00.html


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Bella does this when she is bored. If the weather has been bad and she hasn't been out to run up and down the fence or we have been walking she will do this. Now we substitute a chew hoof or try to play tag/chase in the house or I will give her a pork rollup. That takes care of it for her.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

GoatLove said:


> My 11 year old JRT is frequently licking and biting his fur off of his front paws and legs. Now, he has bald spots on his front legs and paws. He definately does not have fleas. Any ideas on what this might be before I take him to the expensive Vet? I am kind of thinking he has a skin condition due to his age :shrug:


I have seen this type of behavior in dogs that have allergies. The worst offending allergen is corn in the diet. You might try feeding your dog a product that does not have corn (not easy to find). Also, you might try supplementing his diet with Omega-III oils, which I understand to be quite beneficial in this type of situation.

Good luck, poor doggie

donsgal


----------

